# DRIVE ES Basic und STARTER. Jetzt auch 64 bit !



## JesperMP (23 April 2012)

Drive ES Basic V5.5 SP1 freigegeben:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/60148716

und STARTER V4.3 SP1:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/26233208

Dann ist noch eine 64-bit Lücke geschlossen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 April 2012)

Das ja interessant. Gestern habe ich im Newsletter noch gelesen das es keine Download-Möglichkeit gibt.....


----------



## SoftMachine (23 April 2012)

Hast du richtig gelesen:

Hier kann die Upgrade-Version *bestellt werden*, die zu einem deutlich günstigeren Preis angeboten wird als die Vollversion. 
Ein *Download *der kompletten Drive ES Basic DVD V5.5 SP1 *wird aus Speicherplatzgründen nicht angeboten

*Dies gibt es als Download:

Die integrierten IBN-Tools sind auch einzeln als Download aus dem Internet erhältlich: 
STARTER V4.3 SP1
SIMOCOM U V13.02.02.01


----------



## JesperMP (23 April 2012)

> *WICHTIG:
> Unter 64-Bit Windows 7 Betriebssystemen steht KEIN USS-Protokoll zur Verfügung. Somit können mit dieser STARTER-Version unter Windows 7 (64 Bit) keine MICROMASTER und G120 mit Firmware-Ständen < V4.4 erreicht werden, die nicht über eine PROFIBUS-/ PROFINET- Schnittstelle verfügen. Diese Einschränkung wird schnellstmöglich durch ein HF beseitigt.*



Bedeutet es das der USB-Schnittstelle (auf der G120 Control Unit) auch nich funktioniert ?
Oder, bedeutet es, wenn der FW >= 4.4, dann geht das USB Schnittstelle ?
Ich finde es genial das es per standard immer den USB Schnittstelle gibt. Dann braucht man sich nicht um USB/Seriell Wandler, oder Seriell-optionskarten zu kümmern.


----------



## ChristophD (23 April 2012)

Hallo,

USB zur IBN funktioniert auch unter Windows7 64 bit.
Was nicht funktioniert ist eine USS Kommunikation über die serielle Schnittstelle der CU da der Protokolltreiber für 64bit nicht existiert.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## JesperMP (23 April 2012)

Danke.

Warum kann Siemens es nicht klar und deutlich erklären ? Alle G120 Control Units haben ja den USB Schnittstelle.


----------



## ChristophD (23 April 2012)

Hi,

was erklären?
USS ist ein Kommunikationsprotokoll für die Nutzdatenebene und die IBN.
IBN über USS geht halt nicht bei 64bit.

Die USB SS ist nur für die IBN gedacht und sollte nicht unbedingt bei laufenden Anlagen benutzt werden (EMV Belastung).

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## JesperMP (23 April 2012)

Es steht das man kann NUR Profibus oder Profinet verwenden wenn man mit STARTER auf ein G120 verbinden will.
Und wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann ist es einfach falsch, weil USB geht auch.


----------



## ChristophD (23 April 2012)

Hi,

falsch ist es nicht, es gibt ja nun mal auch G120 Control Units die kein USB haben, für trifft es dann wie bei den MM4 zu.
z.B. G120 CU240E hat kein USB.
Das betrifft zwar alles Auslaufmodelle der G120 Reihe aber es muss doch erwähnt werden sonst heißt es wieder das SIEMENS nix geschrieben hat und man umsonst das Zeug installiert hat.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## JesperMP (23 April 2012)

Es steht es kann KEINE G120 erreicht werden die nicht über eine Profibus oder Profinet Schnittstelle verfügen.


----------



## ChristophD (23 April 2012)

Hi,

bitte richtig zitieren !
Es steht:
*G120 mit Firmware-Ständen < V4.4 erreicht werden, die nicht über eine PROFIBUS-/ PROFINET- Schnittstelle verfügen*

Alle G120 die von der FW V4.4 unterstützt werden haben eine USB SS, G120 die nicht von V4.4 unterstützt werden haben unter Umständen keine USB SS, keine DP SS und keine PN SS, lediglich eine Serielle SS mit USS und die geht dann nicht, die Teile kann man nicht mit einem STARTER unter Windows 7 64bit verbinden.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## IBFS (23 April 2012)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> falsch ist es nicht, es gibt ja nun mal auch G120 Control Units die kein USB haben, für trifft es dann wie bei den MM4 zu.
> z.B. G120 CU240E hat kein USB.
> ...



Ich denke der Satz ist am wichtigsten:



> *Diese Einschränkung wird schnellstmöglich durch ein HF beseitigt.*



Gruß


----------



## JesperMP (23 April 2012)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bitte richtig zitieren !
> Es steht:
> ...


Das ist genau was ich meine. Um den von Siemens erwähnte Warnung zu verstehen muss man wissen welche Firmware Zustände auf welchen Hardware _normal_ ist. Warum nicht einfach schreiben, man kann G120 mit USB Schnittstellen übe diese Schnittstelle erreichen.


----------



## roadrunner (15 Mai 2012)

SoftMachine schrieb:


> Hast du richtig gelesen:
> 
> Hier kann die Upgrade-Version *bestellt werden*, die zu einem deutlich günstigeren Preis angeboten wird als die Vollversion.
> Ein *Download *der kompletten Drive ES Basic DVD V5.5 SP1 *wird aus Speicherplatzgründen nicht angeboten
> ...




Weis jemand wie ich diese Upgrade Version auf einem x64 Win 7 System installiert bekomme?
Da diese SP1 Version explizit für Windows 7 (64 Bit) angeboten wird, und bis dato die einzige Version ist, die auf 64 Bit funktioniert,
frage ich mich wie dieses Upgrade installiert werden kann wenn es für 64 Bit noch gar keine Vorgängerversion geben kann.
Dieses Problem habe ich nämlich. Die Upgrade Installation bricht ab, da keine Vorgängerversion installiert ist.

gruß roadrunner


----------



## IBFS (15 Mai 2012)

roadrunner schrieb:


> frage ich mich wie dieses Upgrade installiert werden kann wenn es für 64 Bit noch gar keine Vorgängerversion geben kann.
> Dieses Problem habe ich nämlich. Die Upgrade Installation bricht ab, da keine Vorgängerversion installiert ist.



Dafür gibt es auf Anfrage beim Support ein gepackte Fake-Installation (ca. 3MB groß) die nur ein paar wenige unkritische Rumpfdateien 
installiert und damit die nötige Basis für ein Update bereitet. Das so etwas nicht offen beworben wird ist zwar ärgerlich, aber einzusehen.

Frank


----------



## roadrunner (15 Mai 2012)

Vielen dank!


----------



## Krumnix (5 Juli 2012)

Hat jemand diese Fake-Installation für mich? 
Hier auf der Baustelle ist es ganz schwer mit dem Support von Siemens sich zu unterhalten 

Danke


----------



## IBFS (5 Juli 2012)

Alles weitere per PN


----------



## Wagginator (6 Juli 2012)

Guten Tag Zusammen,

ich habe hier ein Field PG M3 (6ES7715-1DD20-0CA3 ES012) mit Win7 64bit SP1. Step7 V5.5.2.1, Drive ES Basic V5.5.1, Starter V4.3.1.2.
Ich habe nun folgendes Problem. Habe zu Testzwecken (das Problem fiel mir schon bei einem bestehenden Multiprojekt auf) ein einfaches Projekt mit folgender Hardware angelegt: CPU315 2 PN/DP, Sinamic CU240S PN (aus dem Drive ES Katalog), wenn ich nun im Starter einen Antrieb konfiguriere und in seiner Ordnerstruktur auf "SINAMICS_G120->Kommunikation->Schnittstellen" gehe, ist dort ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen neben dem ändern Button der Schnittstelle. (Als Schnittstelle ist eine der Netzwerkkarten eingestellt). Die in der HW Konfig eingestellte IP-Adresse wird dort auch nicht angezeigt (unbekannt). Es geht auch keine gestrichelte gelbe Linie vom PC-Symbol zum Sinamic. Mit dem HF2 des Starters sollte ein Problem mit der IP-Adressen Synchronisation zwischen Step7 und Starter behoben sein? Bei meinem alten Windows XP System habe ich dieses Problem bei gleicher HW Konfiguration nicht. Habe es mehrfach mit einer Reparatur Installation von Step7, de- und installieren der Schnittstelle usw. versucht, alles ohne Erfolg. Habe sogar das Win7 System neu aufgezogen. 


  Mich würde interessieren, ob dieses Problem bei einem äquivalenten PG replizierbar ist.




MfG
Markus


----------



## ChristophD (6 Juli 2012)

Hallo,

kannst du mal einen Screenshot von dem Problem machen?
Was ich nicht versteh ist wenn du eine CU240S anlegst dann gibt es doch gar keine S120 über die Du den Dialog aufrufst oder hast du da ein anderes Projekt?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Wagginator (6 Juli 2012)

@ChristophD:
Ist ein G120, Screenshot ist on.

Hat hier niemand mehr ein Problem mit dem Starter auf Windows 7 64Bit?

Ich bin wohl weltweit der erste und einzige Besitzer eines Field PG M3 mit Win7 64Bit und Starter, selbst bei Siemens hat wohl niemand ein Gerät in dieser Konfiguration.
Das finde ich sehr verwunderlich, da ich ausschließlich nur von Siemens freigegebene Software einsätze.:-x


----------



## ChristophD (6 Juli 2012)

Hi,

überprüf mal bitte die eingestellte Schnittstelle.
Hinter dem Namen der NIC steht das Protokoll, vermute mal da steht ISO, damit kann SINAMICS nix anfangen.
Leider ist das bei Win7 so, früher stand das verwendete Protokoll vorne und nicht hine.

Wenn Du über das gelbe Symbol fährst mit dem Cursor müsste ein Hinweis kommen was ihn stört.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Wagginator (6 Juli 2012)

Habe alle Modi probiert, ISO, TCP/IP, TCP/IP auto...
An dem gelben Symbol gibt es keinen Hinweis!
Wenn ich bei meinem WindowsXP in der HW Konfig die IP Adresse ändere und übersetze, erscheint die neue Adresse prompt im Starter...
Wenn ich die IP-Adresse im Starter ändere und übersetze erscheint sie auch in der HW Konfig...
Auf dem Win7 System kann ich die IP im Starter nicht ändern (siehe Screenshot)!
Wenn ich bei XP die Schnittstelle ändere, erscheint sie sofort vor dem ändern Button, bei Win7 muß ich erst aktualisieren.
Wenn ich in der PG-Schnittstellen Konfig bei XP auf Diagnose gehe, endet der Test mit: SRMD_Set und Reset OK. Bei Win7 nicht.

Hier sind die laut Siemens mit dem HF2 des Starter 4.3 gelösten Probleme:

*Was wurde mit dem HF2 verbessert* 
Mit dem STARTER V4.3 SP1 HF2 (V4.3.1.2) sind folgende Einschränkungen gegenüber der Version STARTER V4.3 SP1 (V4.3.1.0) behoben: 


 Einschränkungen im Zusammenhang mit der Online-Kommunikation zwischen Antrieb und STARTER-PC
 Bei Windows 7 (64 Bit) ist kein USS-Protokoll verfügbar (AP01282241)
 Eine Online-Verbindung per Datensatzrouting ist nicht möglich (AP01299839)
 Probleme bei der Übernahme der IP-Adressen zwischen  SimaticManager u. STARTER (AP01305738) 
 Hänger durch Ausschalten des Antriebsgerätes bei bestehender Online-Verbindung über PROFINET (AP01310625)
 Beim Zugangspunkt Device wird unter Windows 7 (64Bit)  die eingestellte Schnittstelle vergessen (AP01311148)
  Probleme beim Suchen von erreichbaren Teilnehmern an einer CU320-2PN  (AP01321059)
 Ausfall der MSTT während des Suchens der erreichbaren Teilnehmer (AP01296636)
 Suche über "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" verursacht Fehler (AP01308877)
 Fehler beim Herstellen der Werkeinstellung bei Geräten mit USS-Schnittstelle (AP01348259)
 Onlinezugang nicht möglich. Es erscheint die Meldung: Typfehler! (AP01302733)
 Einschränkungen im Zusammenhang mit der Verwendung der Safety-Integrated-Funktionen
 Safety-Masken: LED-Symbole in der SLS-Maske zeigen den aktiven Zustand nicht korrekt an (AP01311507)
 Der Telegramm-Abgleich zwischen STARTER und HW-Konfig geht schief , wenn auch Profisafe Slots projektiert sind (AP01314078)
 PROFIsafe-Telegramm an IF1 wird fälschlicherweise auch bei IF2 angezeigt (AP01318044)
 Fehlerhafte Textanzeige in den Abnahmetestbeschreibungen in der Onlie-Hilfe (AP01323070)
 In den Safety Masken  fehlt in der Maske "Ausgang" die Einstellungsmöglichkeit der Signale für  das Signal "Safe State" (AP01345848)
 Einschränkungen im Zusammenhang mit der Verwendung des DCC-SINAMICS
 Dialog zur Auswahl der DCB-Lib öffnet sich fälschlicherweise (AP01315830)
 Beim Upload in ein leeres Projekt wird zusätzliche DCCSinBib hinzugefügt (AP01313625)
 Einschränkungen im Zusammenhang mit der Verwendung der Funktionen Schreib- und Know-How-Schutz
 Bei aktiviertem Schreibschutz werden Verriegelungen nicht immer korrekt angezeigt. (AP01307516)
 Ein Download nach dem unmittelbaren, vorherigen Deaktivieren des KHS bricht mit Fehler ab (AP01310182)
 Weitere behobene Einschränkungen
 Laden ins Dateisystem funktioniert nicht (AP01314993)
 Aktive Onlinewert-Suche sperrt Bedienhandlungen im STARTER (AP01315467)
 Aktualisierungsprobleme in den Expertenlisten (AP01315771)
 Fehlfunktion bei der  Skriptfunktion DeleteComponentBox() (AP01316531)
 Bei Offlineprojektierung des SLM 55kW wird die falsche LT Codenummer eingetragen (AP01320223)
 Bei Offlineprojektierung des BLM 100kW wird die falsche LT Codenummer eingetragen (AP01320526)
 Geräteversion kann nicht hochgerüstet werden (AP01321972)
 Trace: Beim Öffnen von Messungen mit einer Bitspur wird der STARTER irrtümlich geschlossen (AP01324174)
 Der Trace funktioniert nicht bei CU240D-2 PN und CU240D-2 PN F (AP01333339)
 CU310-2 Cranes mit PM250 --> automatische IBN wird nicht immer sauber abgeschlossen (AP01324627)


Gibt es hier jemanden, bei dem der Starter inkl. Drive ES Basic, bei einem Win7 64Bit System ohne Probleme läuft?
Bei Siemens ist man nicht in der Lage mir zu sagen, ob der Fehler reproduzierbar ist oder ob es überhaupt funktioniert!


----------



## Wagginator (12 Juli 2012)

Habe nun endlich von Siemens die Bestätigung bekommen, dass es sich um einen Softwarefehler handelt. Wann dieser durch ein SP bzw. HF beseitigt wird, konnte man mir noch nicht sagen.


----------

